# Piaget in New Mexico



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Our first four days are down in Alamogordo (south New Mexico) and we will wind up with four days additional days up in Albuquerque. It is soooooo hot down here! This is crazy stuff. It is over 90 degrees and I think our first day was close to 100, but there is also a lot of wind. 

Anywaaaaaaaaaay...
Piaget got right into show mode as soon as we stepped into the ring on Friday and won with Winners Dog and Best of Winners. As a bonus, Hillary won Winners Bitch and Best of Opposite. Piaget's older half-brother, Billy won the Breed.

On Saturday, Piaget also won Winners Dog and Best of Winners. Billy won the Breed and then he also got a Group 4!

Thankfully, tomorrow the weather is supposed to cool down, but I hope Piaget stays just as hot! 

This internet connection is wonky, but I'll try to update as possible. We'll see if we can get some photos of the boys up soon.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Wow, Kimberly! What a great day for you and your crew!!

Keep on winning, Piaget!!!!!*

:biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Oh my Goodness, Piaget! Way to GO!* *CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is sooooo SUPER!!! Stay HOT Piaget!*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, what a star! Congratulations!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Jane, Libby, & Amy.

I totally forgot to say that today's Winner's Bitch was a bred by Janet Hicks ("Janet" on this forum). I believe this completed her championship. Yea! Hillary got the Reserve win to her. *Congratulations to Janet and the owner, Dorothy Atterson!*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations everyone.
Sounds like you are having a great trip. Keep up the good work, we cant wait for you to get home and post lots of pictures of all your wins.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

That's awesome, Kimberly! Way to go Piaget and Hillary! Congratulations!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*:whoo: :cheer2: :whoo: :cheer2: :whoo: :cheer2: Congratualtions Kimberly and Piaget and all of the relatives, I know you are so proud of them and we are proud for you. With that kind of results I would hope the heat would continue.*


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wonky or not we got the message that Piaget won .. Yeah !! 
Big hugs from the boys .. They are so proud they know a winner . Ahnold says Way to Go !!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, that's great. We knew Piaget was a winner from the beginning.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

GREAT WEEKEND!








Way to Go Piaget


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:whoo: Congratulation, :cheer2: What a wonderful way to start Piaget show career. :whoo: :first: Great day for Hillary too. :whoo: Way to go everyone.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Piajet and Kimberly! Keep up the winning streak!

Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting for Piaget and all the other winners! I'm sure you must be ever so proud, Kimberly! Keep us posted on Piaget's competitions!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats to Piaget and Hillary and WOW to Kimberly- all owner handled?

Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

CONGRATS KIMBERLY, PIAGET AND HILLARY! YOU ARE ALL WINNERS!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on all your wins!I remember seeing a picture of Billy.He is a beautiful guy as well!Congrats to you all!:clap2::cheer2::clap2::cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats~!
Way to Rock New Mexico!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats to Hillary and Piaget and Billy and all the rest!! Way to go Kimberly! Are you able to wear you "show shoes" yet??


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

WooHoo!!!! Way to go Piaget and Kimberly, Billy and the rest.....Congratulations on a job well done in New Mexico!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Way to go Paiget. There's no stopping you!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Yay, Piaget!!
Good luck in the rest of the shows.

Dawna


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kimberly, all your hard work has paid off, keep it up!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats to the stars--Piaget, and the rest of the gang.
Racquet and Elayne


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Congrats to Piaget and Hillary and WOW to Kimberly- all owner handled?
> 
> Amanda


Heck ya! It got a bit interesting when both of them got Winners and we had to go back into the ring and Julie was already in there with Billy, but we've had some wonderful help available both days so far. I'm hoping we still have that wonderful "problem" the other shows also. We can only hope!

Thanks for sharing in our joy, everyone! I really appreciate you.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Way to go Kimberly and Piaget and Hillary and the rest! 
Congrats to Janet too from another Arizonan!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Way to go Kimberly, keep up the good work. Good luck for the rest of your shows, we'll be cheering you on from afar:cheer2: :bounce: :cheer2: :dance: 

Also still waiting for hoto: hoto:


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Kimberly!

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you and your little dogs! I don't know if you remember me, but I'm Patty, the person who is having a difficult time getting a dog. I'm going to attend the Havanese Playdate here in NJ next Sunday. I'm so glad I found this forum!

You are in Albuquerque at the moment? (I'm assuming at a dog show, correct?) Can you tell me where? A friend of mine just moved to Albuquerque about 2 months ago and I was telling her about Havanese dogs and I think she'd like to see the dog show if she could.

Thanks!

Patty



Havtahava said:


> Our first four days are down in Alamogordo (south New Mexico) and we will wind up with four days additional days up in Albuquerque. It is soooooo hot down here! This is crazy stuff. It is over 90 degrees and I think our first day was close to 100, but there is also a lot of wind.
> 
> Anywaaaaaaaaaay...
> Piaget got right into show mode as soon as we stepped into the ring on Friday and won with Winners Dog and Best of Winners. As a bonus, Hillary won Winners Bitch and Best of Opposite. Piaget's older half-brother, Billy won the Breed.
> ...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations to Kimberly, Piaget and Hillary and the rest! All the best for the upcoming shows!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

PattyNJ said:


> Hi Kimberly!
> 
> Congratulations! I'm so happy for you and your little dogs! I don't know if you remember me, but I'm Patty, the person who is having a difficult time getting a dog. I'm going to attend the Havanese Playdate here in NJ next Sunday. I'm so glad I found this forum!
> 
> ...


Patty I am so happy to hear you are going to the playdate. I wish it was a little bit closer to me so I could go. This is such a wonderful way for you to see this breed, looking at pictures is one thing but just wait till you see them in action. You are going to have so much fun and be in such great company.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah for Piaget and Hillary. Ok a huge YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!! for Hillary. Her mom and dad say hi. We are so proud of her and you. :whoo:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow! Congrats to Kimberly and Piaget and Hillary and the rest! What amazing dogs!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

PattyNJ said:


> Hi Kimberly!
> 
> Congratulations! I'm so happy for you and your little dogs! I don't know if you remember me, but I'm Patty, the person who is having a difficult time getting a dog. I'm going to attend the Havanese Playdate here in NJ next Sunday. I'm so glad I found this forum!
> 
> ...


Patty, I am down in Alamogordo right now (far south), but we'll be up in Albuquerque area for shows Thurs, Fri, Sat & Sunday. If your friend wants to come visit us there, I will gladly meet her and let her meet my dogs too. We will be in Los Lunas at Heritage Park. (There is a map & info at this link on page 2.) Thursday we show at 11:45 in Ring 2. Friday we show at 10:50 in Ring 2. Saturday, we show at 10:25 in Ring 4. Sunday we show at 9:00 in Ring 4.
Please tell her to feel free to come up to us and introduce herself. It will be nice to meet her.

Greg, I don't know if you get text messages, but I tried to send you a text after her win. Texting is my lazy way of blasting the message out quickly.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Way to go you all!!!! Havs are really heating New Mexico up!!!!Keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow congratulations Kimberly, Piaget, Hillary and Janet!!!!!!! :whoo: 
ANother amazing weekend!

~Kristin


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WAHOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:cheer2: :clap2: *CONGRATS TO PIAGET AND HILLARY!*:clap2: :cheer2:

Here's hoping your winning streak continues!

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Piaget was Winners Dog, but his half-sis, Possum (unique name, huh?), got Winners Bitch, Best of Winners and Best of Opposite too. Billy took the Breed again. It was a very exciting day for the family.

I think the judge may have been wrong about Janet's bitch finishing her championship when he told me that yesterday.

We'll go back again tomorrow, and then we'll pack to head north to help set up for the Toy Specialty.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Go get 'em, Kimberly clan!!!!! Way to go everyone. Major CONGRATS all around. That's a lot of excitement for everyone. Can't wait to hear how the rest of your trip pans out.

Sorry about the heat - hopefully, you have loads of time in air cond'd venues! 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Piaget was Winners Dog, but his half-sis, Possum (unique name, huh?), got Winners Bitch, Best of Winners and Best of Opposite too. Billy took the Breed again. It was a very exciting day for the family.
> 
> I think the judge may have been wrong about Janet's bitch finishing her championship when he told me that yesterday.
> 
> We'll go back again tomorrow, and then we'll pack to head north to help set up for the Toy Specialty.


Kimberly, how exciting!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You and Piaget are big winners in my book, but glad Piaget is getting the points too. <grin> So, how many points does he have now after 3 winning day's???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, that's great news about all the family winning together! I'm sure that you are very happy about that, I definitely would be! Good luck with the next segment of your journey!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on all the big wins!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Finally found this thread, I should have posted this for Kimberly, but I just have NOT been on much. 

I am soooo happy for yall! Way to go Piaget, you are a rockstar! 
Sorry I couldn't get Stogie there, just too much going on. Next year, they can sniff butts in the ring together! I bet Piaget is finished before we know it! SOOOO HAPPPY!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My online access is even more limited than I had expected, but we've met a new Hav owner and are busy with a few other things here.

On Monday, Piaget again won Winners Dog and Best of Winners. Possum was Winners Bitch and Best of Opposite. Billy won the Breed, and then also got a Group 4 again. That boy is hot stuff. 

We had yesterday off to catch up on some things, and today we'll be helping to set up the Toy Specialty, but then we show Thurs, Fri, Sat & Sunday. I'll probably wait to post pictures until I get home on Wednesday or Thursday. 

I miss you guys!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Awesome Kimberly! Where oh where will you put all those ribbons and trophies?? Keep it up Piaget.....you're on a roll!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :first:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Kimberly~
That's awesome! How many points does he have now?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, that is so great! Piaget is a real winner. :whoo:


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly. I was thrilled for Dorothy as she worked really hard to get those points. Good luck up there, wish we could have gone but I have pups due this week!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Piaget was Winners Dog, but his half-sis, Possum (unique name, huh?), got Winners Bitch, Best of Winners and Best of Opposite too. Billy took the Breed again. It was a very exciting day for the family.
> 
> I think the judge may have been wrong about Janet's bitch finishing her championship when he told me that yesterday.
> 
> We'll go back again tomorrow, and then we'll pack to head north to help set up for the Toy Specialty.


She only needed one point to finish so he was right.
Janet


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We miss you too Kimberly, Congrats on all the wins.
Good luck this weekend.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:cheer2: Congratulations :cheer2: :first:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly and Piaget!Keep up the winning streak!:cheer2:GO PIAGET:cheer2:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kimberly,

That is fantastic! Congratulations!!:whoo: :whoo: Do you have any pictures??:biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget! :cheer2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

No Pictures yet? I know you're on the road and everyting Kimberly- but we would love to see pictures of the wins


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No pictures until I get home Missy. Today is our last day of showing. Piaget has been Winners Dog & Best of Winners the last three days. Yesterday, Hillary was Winners Bitch and Best of Opposite, but the Breed went to another dog that Julie bred, Monty.

Janet, the next day, I ran into one of the gals that had been showing her and asked if that finished her and congratulated them. Congratulations again to you and Dorothy!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see the pictures! I'm so happy for you with all the wins. :whoo: How many points did Piaget get?? How many does he need? :ear:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly,

We can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a great couple of weeks Kimberly, I bet you cant wait to get home. I look forward to seeing pictures also.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to you and Paiget!That is really exciting and I bet alot of fun...though you will probably excited to get home too!Have a successful day and a safe trip home.We are all excited to see the pictures!:cheer2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip, Kimberly! We cannot wait to see the pics.

Is Hillary close to being finished now?

Give a :kiss: to Piaget for me!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly,
I don't know anything about showing and points to get, but it definitely sounds impressive what you and your dogs accomplish there, so :cheer2: to you!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I know the goal is to win 13 points but you do not win them all at once - it is a point or two at a time .
I went to a local dog show and I decided it was a lot of travel and work and total commitment and I really did not have the time .. 
I was taking care of my Mom in Toronto then and I did a lot of traveling for that Then Asta did not qualify because of his teeth so it was not possible ..
I decided I am just a Mom .
Congratulations Kimberly . Godd luck to Hiliary and Piaget !!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What was wrong with his teeth? 

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

He had gorgeous white teeth but his canines came in in the wrong place . You would never have noticed it unless there was another dog beside you or you were a vet .
We knew his sister Murphy and her teeth were fine - she was just a very big girl . She weighed almost 18 lbs .. Not fat - just big bones ..  
Asta's teeth were not crooked but misplaced .. The vet said it is not a big deal unless you want to breed or show the dog . I had an agreement with the breeder if he was show quaity she could decide if she wanted to show him or use him as a stud . She tested him when he was a puppy and thought he was an exceptional dog . He was personality wise but he did not live up to her expectations as far as body and teeth .. I know this happens and I did not want him living with her and then put up for adoption so I took him and we had a casual agreement .
Once I knew this I notified the breeder just as an FYI . She never acknowledged the call or called me back .It was over as far as she was concerned .


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget!!!!Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Kimberly and Piaget!!:whoo: :clap2: :clap2: *


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS KIMBERLY, PIAGET AND HILLARY!! AWESOME JOB!!!*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations Kimberly, Piaget and Hillary. I'm sorry I am so late in posting,but I have been out of town and have so many post to catch up on.:whoo: *


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey guys, we're back home and trying to unpack. We showed yesterday and ended up with another win for both Hillary and Piaget (and Billy). I left straight from the show grounds and got across New Mexico and Arizona and stopped in Southern California for the night. We drove through California today and just got home.

For those that asked:

You need 15 points with two majors (a major is 3, 4 or 5 points in a single win) to be an AKC champion.

Hillary now stands with an unofficial 15 points. I don't trust the numbers though, so I am going to get one more point on her just to be safe. AKC says she is now a Champion with the name of _Ch. Sedoso Havtahava Dominant Jeans_.

Piaget just needs to get his two majors to be a champion. We'll give that a shot in the near future, but we'll probably do it locally.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good job guys!!!! Welcome home!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting! I'm sure it feels good to finally be home, but it sounds like you had a great trip, Kimberly! Congrats on all the wins!!! :cheer2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats to you Kimberly,
Sounds like a very successful trip and welcome home.

As to Hillary's numbers, do you always go above the 15 points or was there just a show you questioned the amount of points?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home Kimberly, congrats on all your wins. Did you get lots of pictures??


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Home, looking forward to the pictures. Way to go!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, it was just one show from last winter where I question the amount of points she got. Normally, I'd be quite satisfied with the 15. 

Leann, I didn't get many because I was always in the ring with a class dog, class bitch or one of the Winners in the breed ring. I did get a pro photo of Paiget that I'll post and some goofy traveling photos. Once I get through laundry and some other things, then I'll start posting them.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, welcome home Kimberly! All this Show talk got me excited, I plan on attending the one in Greensboro on November 10th. FYI: I absolutely don't plan on showing.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome back!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome home Kimberly. 

Congratulations on the wins for all your fur babies. We are impatiently waiting for the pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome Back Kimberly.Congrats on all the wins.WOW!We look forward to the pictures!I knew I should have hopped a plane and traveled with you for forum photographs!hoto::becky:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

A *BIG CONGRATULATIONS *to *HILLARY!!! *I am so excited for you both!

:first: :first: :first: :first: :first: :first: :first: :first: :first: :first:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Kimberly. Your long journey was well worth it! :whoo:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:whoo: Way to go guys! That's so exciting! You must be thrilled! Yes, pictures please!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We just got the first winning photo of Piaget and I in the mail today:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And are you confused? I was too! That's not me or Piaget, but we got it in the mail today. That's a pro handler named Tonya and the Lhasa Apso that she was showing that won a Group Third on that day. LOL!! The photographer has called me three times tonight after I called and told him he mixed up our photos. Too funny.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's a nice picture, though. :biggrin1: Hope you get the right one soon.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is a professional photo I had done of Piaget while we were waiting for his brother to go into the Group ring one afternoon:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hmmmm, that didn't post correctly. I'll fix it after I get back from dinner. I'm heading out now.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
I thought wow, talk about a color change... and I thought Dora's change of color happened quickly!

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Piaget - you babe you  Way to go Kimberly and Hilary :cheer2:

Kimberly you got me all confused with that pick... I was like.... wha?!?!? Doh


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love the real picture of Piaget!!!!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oooh I love the picture of Piaget too!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

whitBmom said:


> Kimberly you got me all confused with that pick... I was like.... wha?!?!? Doh


 LOL Helen! When I opened up the photo, I was confused too. We did so many shows and I met so many new people that I was trying to remember why Tonya had Piaget (I saw her head before I ever saw the dog, because he (she?) was covered by the invoice asking me to pay). Then when I saw the dog, I laughed that the photographer mixed up a Lhasa and a Hav and looked me up as the owner and billed me for the photo. He was really nice about it though.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cute picture of Piaget! He looks like a winner to me! 

I actually get Lhasas and Havs mixed up sometimes... :redface: It's embarrassing for me to say that as a Hav owner, but it is the truth! When they are not groomed and have hair all over their face, it's hard for me to see the difference in muzzle length and all that.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly....that is so funny! I'm looking at the photo and thinking WHAT.......nice setting, but it sure isn't you two!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly, what a beautiful photo of Piaget - or I will say very handsome! I love it!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> I actually get Lhasas and Havs mixed up sometimes... :redface: It's embarrassing for me to say that as a Hav owner, but it is the truth! When they are not groomed and have hair all over their face, it's hard for me to see the difference in muzzle length and all that.


 Oh, don't be embarrassed about that, Carolina. I grew up with Lhasas so I can usually see the difference pretty fast, but if the dog isn't a show dog and possibly a bit farther from the standard, it can be really hard to make out the differences at first glance.

Libby, thanks! I sent that photo to my husband via cell phone and he immediately replied, "That is NOT my dog!" Ha ha! Now he loves the portrait, but it shocked him at first, especially since they hadn't been together in two weeks. Piaget adores my husband and will follow him around the house when he's home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Piaget is so handsome... he grew up so quickly from the cute little puppy to the sexy boy he is in that portrait! Keep us posted on his upcoming shows and maybe a utube video in action!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, he is one handsome guy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Paige!

Amanda, what kind of video do you want? Do you want a show video or otherwise? I can get a show video up in a couple of weeks after his next show. I'll finally have someone with me who can take pictures & video!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kimberly,
Congratulations on all the wins! Piaget is growing into a very handsome boy.He is so gorgeous. 

Is his coat color chaning? If it's not the effect of the lighting for the picure, then I think his coat is changing to a lovely hue. Considering I just saw him a few weeks ago, it is quite a surpirse how the coat color changes over a short time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He hasn't changed since you saw him, but since the photo was only of his face, you don't see all of his black. The mask around his eyes silvered very early, but when you see pictures of him, there is usually a lot more of his head showing, where all the black markings are, so this image is deceiving. Your comments are exactly what my husband was noticing when I sent the photo and why he protested that it wasn't his dog.

If you compare it to the photo on the left, which was taken right before we came over to your house, you can see all the silver around his eyes. The close-up portrait is taken at a slightly different angle, with a wee bit of different grooming, and has some very slight brown tones to it (noticable around the mouth and eyes) instead of sheer black & white tones. Piaget is much more black, silver & white in person. (No, he's not a Raider fan. I won't allow it!) He has no brown tones around his eyes at all. That's all from the photographer's editing.

We took a massive amount of photos in this session and every single one had Piaget's face hair covering his eyes, so I asked if we could re-do the session after I groomed his face (and had Julie behind the photographer to keep an eye out for those details). The photographer was good, but he definitely wasn't Melissa!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> And are you confused? I was too! That's not me or Piaget, but we got it in the mail today. That's a pro handler named Tonya and the Lhasa Apso that she was showing that won a Group Third on that day. LOL!! The photographer has called me three times tonight after I called and told him he mixed up our photos. Too funny.


I was confused for a minute, I was thinking, that Hav has a weird nose! Too funny!

The real pictures is gorgeous.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
Yes, a video of him showing! I would love to see his walk! I know, I know if requesting photos wasn't bad enough, now that Melissa gave us video capabilities, I am selfish!

Amanda- who has tons of videos but needs to learn how to get them on youtube from the camera!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! That's the first thing that stood out to me too, Debbie - the nose! Nevermind the beautiful flowy coat that goes down to the table that none of my dogs have. :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, Amanda. Your wish is my command! I'll make sure we get something at the next show.

By the way, if you can get the videos to your computer and verify the format, I found that most of my problems uploading videos to YouTube were due to the format difference. I had to download a file format converter, which also gave me the option of doing some small edits through Windows Movie Maker. Unfortunately, my camera doesn't utilize the standard format that WMM needs, and YouTube works better with the format from WMM.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kimberly, congratulations for the wins and the beautiful photo of Piaget!! He is darling!!! I had to LOL when I saw that sable with the long, flowing coat. I did a double take and thought I was seeing things! Brat for teasing us like that!! LMBO

Isn't it funny how photos can change the look of your dog? I see that all the time with mine. Some pics of Ricky have him looking like a lion!! lol

It's great news and I'm happy for you and your beautiful Hillary, Piaget and the others. Bravo! YES, yes, video please.......


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Piaget is a gorgeous boy! I love the colors around his head. You must be so proud!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You should be proud !! What a beauty!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Marj, Jeanne & Laurie! I was just telling someone yesterday that I totally adore Piaget. I know you shouldn't have favorites, but sometimes you just can't help it. Maddie was my most adored until he came along. 

Yes, I'm pretty proud of him. He's the whole package - personality, sweetness, entertaining and a great show dog so far. He really turns it on when he gets into the ring. He changes the moment we cross into the ring fencing and it is amusing to watch - and heartwarming that he loves it so much.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I forgot to tell you Kimberly, last month I went into NYC for a show and we always visit Tiffany's to oogle when we are there and I look across the street and there lined up were 3 stores all with your puppies names - it was funny to see them lined up like that. It was Piaget, Mikim... dont know how to spell, and one of the others. It made me think of you immed.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Is this what you saw? 

Bandit's family just went to NYC a month or two ago and sent me the photo from their trip. Bandit is from Tinky's first litter and the two girls in the family came over to play with the litter a few times when they were all still here. The girls were fabulous with them and could say all of their names better than I could at first. I love how they say "Cartier" (which was sent in a separate photo because it was down the street a ways from the first three).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats the place!! And then we walked up to Cartier, and the lady talked me into trying on an anniversary band. It was beautiful, I expeted her to say $6000 - $7000 - she says = its #14,000 - I took it off REAL fast!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Exactly. You should look at some of the Piaget & Bvlgari jewelry too if you want to get your heart beating faster! Edited to add: Piaget has some amazingly gorgeous pieces and very unique rotating rings!

My husband was in Japan when the litter was born and he went into Mikimoto before he even knew that I had picked that as one of the names. I think he was the only guy on that trip that didn't bring home some pearls for the woman in their lives. (He told me he was shopping there and I about choked since I knew the pricetag - and I already broke a pearl necklace, at a dog show, no less.)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How nice!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Is this what you saw?
> 
> Bandit's family just went to NYC a month or two ago and sent me the photo from their trip. Bandit is from Tinky's first litter and the two girls in the family came over to play with the litter a few times when they were all still here. The girls were fabulous with them and could say all of their names better than I could at first. I love how they say "Cartier" (which was sent in a separate photo because it was down the street a ways from the first three).


Oh! How did I miss this? That is so cool!! I never knew yu could catch a pic with all these places so close together!! I love it!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, with three of the stores all next to each other, it looks pretty impressive. I love how the Bvlgari store is so big and bright!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Here is a professional photo I had done of Piaget while we were waiting for his brother to go into the Group ring one afternoon:


:clap2:What a handsome boy.......:clap2:


----------

